# If you ever get the chance to try this, do it.



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Finally got the Adams Shocker Tag A Long and took the time to get it built how I wanted it.

The Adams Shockers have been out of production for a few years. It took some time to locate one and get it here, but it was worth the effort.

Today was the first ride. Easy run on pavement to the park. Followed by some Italian Ice. Next we headed towards Mommy and Daddy's, but not without her first off-road ride on the local park MTB trail (easy and short). We used some golf cart paths along a golf course to get her near to home. We spent some time there where her mom and dad were amazed at how quickly she took to the tag a long. Finally, back to our house and waiting for mom and dad to come get her. Grandkids are fun and today was awesome. Not every ride needs to be an epic or thrill. Our next plans are for some mild off-road riding to see gators and stuff along a local doubletrack trail that runs alongside a water catchment canal. 

PK


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool beans!


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

That is so awesome, you are cool grandparents!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome, plus:



PMK said:


> Our next plans are for some mild off-road riding to see gators and stuff along a local doubletrack trail that runs alongside a water catchment canal.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Awesome.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

That Adams has a ton of room for swinging over/around the rear tire of the tandem. Our daughter never complained about it, but there were a LOT of tire marks on her trail-a-bike - most likely from the tow bike tipping forward over undulations in the terrain.

Also, as you are probably well aware, that's a really long rig. One time we almost dropped our daughter off a small bridge. :eekster: I went as wide and off trail as I could to set up as straight as I could for the bridge, but her tire caught up in something that dragged it off-line. She jumped off before the trail-a-bike slid off, but my heart stopped until I turned around and saw her standing there with that accusatory look that can only come from a stoker.:nono: ...or a child in tow that has endured the captain's blunder.

Get lots of rides before she gets too big!:thumbsup:

-F


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Fleas, I was actually caught in total amazement at how quickly she became comfortable riding this thing. Grandma was more nervous. She was a bit apprehensive about the getting on and getting off initially, now, to grandmas horror she has no concern about stepping off when she is told we are stopping.

Consider her getting off is ala Jeremy McGrath doing a knack knack. She is prepared before the bike stops.

I am sure there will be a few tight moments, as for bridges, knowing my wife's fear of heights, anything lass than a straight approach will be walked.

I am glad I found a Shocker. For where we ride and plan to ride, the rear suspension will make the rides longer.

I am very lucky to have a daughter and son in law that is fully on-board for this stuff. 

Her dad is a great golfer and teaches her that game. I teach her cycling and moto stuff. Her mom has made her take and learn swimming plus she is involved in soccer and has taken dance. She is pretty well rounded and still not even 4. Yes Alex, born the week of AORTA 1. 

Best part is to see her hold her own under pressure. Was not there, but at a soccer game she had another teams player give her some lip and hit her. When asked what happened by her mom...the other girl was being mean, Sofia got fed up and told the other girl she is wearing baby shoes. The other girl was upset and cried. Sofia walked away and resumed the game.

Regardless, I am thinking in the end...this may be expensive.

With luck, Sunday will be a fun ride to see alligators and wildlife. She has also convinced herself that if needed she may need to go in the woods. I wish life were this simple for everyone.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

So she'll eventually be the AORTA mascot? Cool - with her on the Trail-a-bike and Jeanne keeping you captaining responsibly as a result, we might actually be able to keep up with you!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Very cool Paul! We have a trek tag a long we used for our girls on the road tandem. All was fine until one day a kid hollered "look at the baby on the back"! Well that did it for my daughter and she never road again. They are now 21 and 19.

Hopefully we will get the enjoyment of grand kids in a few years. The 21 year old is married but not wanting kids yet. Enjoy cause the grow up soooooooooooooooo fast!!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> So she'll eventually be the AORTA mascot? Cool - with her on the Trail-a-bike and Jeanne keeping you captaining responsibly as a result, we might actually be able to keep up with you!


My Captaining is responsible...it does not really matter the direction the bike is pointed, provided it is going in the proper direction, correct.

Actually though, it may be a problem I have not preferring to use brakes.

You all ride good and go plenty quick.

PK


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

super cute picture!!!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Paul, I'm trying to find one with the shock. Is "Adams Shocker Tag A Long" the model name or ... a made up name


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ki5ka said:


> Paul, I'm trying to find one with the shock. Is "Adams Shocker Tag A Long" the model name or ... a made up name


Adams Shocker is the real name.

I don't know how crafty you are, but I almost got to the point where I took a cheap kids bike and built one.

The Shocker has not been made in a long time, so they are a bit tough to find.

I did find FOX piggyback shock in a junk box and same rate spring I may install as an upgrade.

PK


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I had that thought when I looked at it.

I've never done any frame-building in metals but do have a bit of experience with wood, epoxy and fiber. Many years ago I built a trailer for our girls, mostly out of laminated ash, that I pulled them down State Park trails in. Turned out, the ash was pretty springy and one particular bump had them well in the air. Seems I had plenty of spring but no dampening. A shock seems like a really good idea 

I did wonder how involved it would be to build. It doesn't look like there's much of a conventional bike that would be of use in that design. 

Maybe this summer...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Paul,
Tried to PM you twice, got bounced both times...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

PK
Looks like it went through when I sent a "fresh" message rather than a reply to an old one. Let me know if you didn't get it.
k


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes It did come this time. 

PK


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*Private Message issues*

Sent another PM.

It seems that I can't "reply". I recall you having issues with this before. 
Was it the same problem (just replies) or was it all messages? 
Did it fix itself, or did you do something? 
Anyone else having this issue? (attempts to "reply" to a PM results in an error message, yet I can send a NEW Private Message with no problem.)


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*What he said *

























Thanks to PMK we now have our own TagALong and it is a riot! We had our first test ride with our stand-in grandson, the neighbor boy. Have a weekend of riding planned in the Laguna Mountains in SoCal this weekend where we will try it out with our genetically authentic grandkids. Can't wait!


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like Fun!!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*Testing the limits of a Trek Mountain Train*

This is just too much fun~!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to see it being used and people are enjoying it. 

PK


----------

